
Facebook Ads Phishing - dobrinov
This (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yourtopstories.com&#x2F;quantum&#x2F;) just appeared in my news feed. It was link to a page imitating The Guardian which leads to this website (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quantum-ai-technology.com&#x2F;) where they even faked a presentation of Elan Musk. The domain is registered 3 days ago.<p>Am I new to the Internet or what? lol
======
Nextgrid
You are just new to Facebook. They don't actually mind being complicit to
crimes such as phishing, scamming, fraud, etc because time and time has shown
that laws don't actually apply to these companies, so they adapted
accordingly. Spoiler alert: flagging these will often not do anything either
because according to my experience obviously illegal content doesn't actually
violate their community guidelines.

Install a good ad-blocker (uBlock Origin on Firefox, AdGuard on Safari, etc)
and consider anything that has any kind of connection with Facebook to be
malicious by default.

